# Worried for nothing



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

Woohoo!

After sweating changing the impeller bearing on my 1987 Toro 826 today was the day. I reviewed YouTube videos and web tutorials showing people drilling holes, heating and using gear pullers to get the impeller pulley off (and no doubt liberal use of colorful language). God bless who ever maintained this machine before I got it because the pulley literally pulled off the shaft by hand after removing the set screws. The shaft OD and pulley ID was pristine but the bearing was toast. 

I'm usually the guy that if it can go wrong it will. Liberal use of neverseize will hopefully make the next time a good experience too.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ain't it grand when things go well?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You are extremely lucky. Congrats on an easy one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

my old 74 TORO was a pain in the TUCUS to get off.


----------

